# 770 Loading platform...



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone have any 'luck' getting this to work consistently? I still use my 15B transformer for accessories but will try to use the MRC Dual Power 027 power supply this week to see if this will give more "snap" to this guy. Looks like Gilbert only made this a couple years. If I every find a sawmill that I can afford I would be tempted to replace it.
dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has been a while since I used mine but it always worked well. I do not see why the 14V fixed tap on the AH101 would be better than the 16V from the 15B. If it is then there is something wrong with the 15B. I ran my 770 from the 15V posts on a 4B.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*loading platform con't*

I use Pledge spray on the ramp and blocks to help them slide better. If you hold the button down a bit too long then a block moves in behind the man before he can move back all the way.
dr bob


----------



## Dewman (May 15, 2018)

I use mine quite often and currently do not have any trouble with it. I use a AF 19B 300 watt transformer for the train and all accessories.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

how do you keep the block from getting behind the figure before he retracks. If you hold the button down long enough for the block to clear the chute into the car that often happens. The only way I can see to get around that is to hold the spring on the blocks back until the figure is completely back. I had a bit of time and energy to use the 14 027 power supply rather than my AF 15 B and figure snaps much faster with that power supply so I will wire that in permanently...and put some pledge dusting spray to the ramp and block.


----------



## Dewman (May 15, 2018)

I have never had that problem. The man snaps back before the next cube comes into place. Just a thought....is the man going too far forward? With mine the man's arm will not go past the incoming cubes. I used the Tri-Flo lube on the ramp as well.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*I was looking at a couple youtube videos tonight...*

on the 770 and I noticed just what you described and will have to see if I can adjust that somehow. That is the biggest issue... the block is totally behind the figure before he retracts. Got chemo tomorrow..but I can play with it on Friday. I will check out the other product to make the track nice and slick for the blocks. Thanks a lot
dr bob


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*I finaly figured it out.*

The platform that the blocks slide on was a bit lose. That is why the blocks would end up behind the guy. Now we are good there.
What action car is there to eject the blocks unto the platform? thought I had one... A box car type? or is a dump box type that went with it?
thanks
dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The catalogs showed it paired with the 732 operating baggage car, sold separately. It can also be used with the 734 operating box car, sold separately.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Thanks*

I see a 734 on ebay showing up in a couple days... Maybe I can can pick that one up.
thanks
dr bob


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I just got one of these. The wax idea worked great to help to box slide. But when I load up all the boxes, they still get stuck sometimes at the top. It seems like the pressure from the spring is too tight and prevents the box from being pushed out all the way. Any one else run into this issue?


----------

